
Why Headless? - johndavidback
https://medium.com/@brookesargent/why-headless-ecommerce-2e3de6bc7295
======
johndavidback
We're debating this internally at work, ad nauseam, and one of our engineers
put together this post on why. Just in case others are having the discussion.
There are merits on both sides. I think it's particularly hard for talented
devs to want to work "with a template". But, as we look to serve the business,
what is the RIGHT answer?

